# Butternut photo contest final vote



## Butternut

*1~Mr. Buck....................................2~Ms.Doe*



*This is it!

Your vote will award the winner of this poll the prize money and the top pic spot on our website.

Thank you all for your participation and we look forward to doing this all over again this coming season :shade:*

​


----------



## bowman_77

Ms. Doe gots my vote.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

bowman_77 said:


> Ms. Doe gots my vote.


Thank you team Mate!!!:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## ricksmathew

Ms. Doe for me also, good luck!


----------



## fishcatcher

you rock Kim :teeth:. number 2 for me also.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Ms Doe!!!*

You have always got my vote dear!!!


----------



## treeman65

you got my vote.


----------



## lonewolf65

*Wow both those does are hot gotta love that corn fed...lol*

Also that butternut.....!! Nice doe


----------



## wisbowparker

doe for me :darkbeer:


----------



## marky_mark25

wisbowparker said:


> doe for me :darkbeer:


x2!:teeth:


----------



## buckchaser86

Mr. Buck


----------



## Greg / MO

Ms. Doe gets my vote!


----------



## Dr Andy

I'll vote for Ms. Doe if it's not too late!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Thx Doc*



Dr Andy said:


> I'll vote for Ms. Doe if it's not too late!


Thanks bud!!! Welcome aboard AT.


----------



## hogdgz

That's one huge doe Admiral Vixen!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Thanks AT sister*



hogdgz said:


> That's one huge doe Admiral Vixen!


Thanks Girl!!


----------



## Freesemomma

My vote: Admiral Vixen, Nice doe!


----------



## Nikki00

Ms. Doe gets my vote as well :thumbs_up


----------



## FallVitals

Mr Buck


----------



## Onestringer

Ms Doe for sure!


----------



## united by chaos

Ms. Doe....Nice Doe


----------



## smurphysgirl

Congrats to both! 

Both are great pics...I'm all for "family" getting involved in archery~I love that the pic shows family support and pride...Mr. Buck gets my vote.


----------



## SPIKER_67

Come on Mrs. Doe! That sub zero hunt must have been an amazing challenge. :darkbeer:


----------



## shec6135

smurphysgirl said:


> Congrats to both!
> 
> Both are great pics...I'm all for "family" getting involved in archery~I love that the pic shows family support and pride...Mr. Buck gets my vote.


couldn't agree more smurphysgirl! but i do think admiral vixen's got one hell of a sharp looking bow!:wink:


----------



## kunas

smurphysgirl said:


> Congrats to both!
> 
> Both are great pics...I'm all for "family" getting involved in archery~I love that the pic shows family support and pride...Mr. Buck gets my vote.


I agree. my vote... 
MR BUCK!!!!


----------



## john rambo

*Ms doe*

MS DOE GOT MY VOTE.......!!! I MEAN COME ON........!!!! LOOK AT THAT WEATHER I DONT KNOW TO MANY WOMEN THAT WOULD GO OUT AND HUNT.....LET ALONE IN THAT WEATHER..... BRRRRRR :first:


----------



## TPZK5

Being a Wisconsin girl and knowing how tough the deer hunt here is.... I vote Ms. Doe!! (#2)... Rock on girl!!


----------



## fishcatcher

john rambo said:


> MS DOE GOT MY VOTE.......!!! I MEAN COME ON........!!!! LOOK AT THAT WEATHER I DONT KNOW TO MANY WOMEN THAT WOULD GO OUT AND HUNT.....LET ALONE IN THAT WEATHER..... BRRRRRR :first:


+1 on that. i know of only two ladies that would hunt in that temp. gotta vote for kim just for that reason alone.


----------



## swamp stomper

*Another one.....*

........for Ms. Doe!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## superbuckeye

smurphysgirl said:


> Congrats to both!
> 
> Both are great pics...I'm all for "family" getting involved in archery~I love that the pic shows family support and pride...Mr. Buck gets my vote.


same here.


----------



## dodgensince74

it was a hard choice for me, but I voted for Kim. If she was willing to go out in that weather for a doe then she deserves my vote. Congrats to both of them.


----------



## no1huntmaster

I like here cool bow and obvious dedication


----------



## APAnTN

the doe all te way:thumbs_up


----------



## geoffrey

*Doe*

Another vote for Ms. Doe.


----------



## Poorguy

Ms Doe for sure. :wink:


----------



## Chromedog

*Both Great pics!!*

Congrats to both,...

my vote Ms Doe


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Mr. Buck! Its what hunting is all about *FAMILY!! *

A lot of mouths to feed and that buck isn't going to go very far! 

Congrats to the both of them. Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## rambett

All for family but wow a girl out in sub-zero weather. That is cool!!! Or should I say cold. Besides not many women hunters. 

GO Ms. DOE


----------



## erdman41

Ms. Doe gets my vote


----------



## dxtbuck002

Ms. Doe you got my vote


----------



## Bullseye_62

Doe for me as well.


----------



## sconibowhntr

another vote for the doe!


----------



## cowchip

*doe*

Had to go with the doe , the tounge is hanging out of the bucks mouth , i hate that , attention to detail makes the photo.


----------



## open season

got to vote for the doe. its nice to see women enjoy hunting also..


----------



## Plainsman

A ""Real" Conservationist" would have left the buck alone so it could grow up! :mg:

My vote goes to the to the Doe


----------



## VermontHunter

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Mr. Buck! Its what hunting is all about *FAMILY!! *
> 
> A lot of mouths to feed and that buck isn't going to go very far!
> 
> Congrats to the both of them. Awesome! :thumb:



I have to agree with Lou .... My vote had to go for Mr. Buck ,,, :shade:

CONGRATS to both !!


----------



## john rambo

*buck is to small*

buck is to small should have let it grow ms doe now thats a mature doe, it show,s all the the skill,s of the hunt :smile:


----------



## Saint Hubert

I'm a family man. Gotta love getting the kids involed. Mr. Buck gets my vote.


----------



## spider65

*vote*

hey i,m all for the family..... but let,s face it and be real, look at the weather and the size of that deer that was sub zero temp,s there... i dont know very many people that would go out and hunt in that ...especialy a women then drag that out in knee deep snow... do you know the work that must have gone into that hunt... IT SHOULD BE CUT AND DRY..... SHE GET,S MY VOTE FOR A JOB WELL DONE


----------



## marlinfan4003

ms doe has my vote


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Plainsman said:


> A ""Real" Conservationist" would have left the buck alone so it could grow up! :mg:


You think those 6 kids care? He's a dad harvesting an animal to feed his family. The man is probably just thankful to harvest a deer and do you think its easy for him to find time to even hunt? I bet he is thankful for what he got and thankful to support his family. I have two kids and its tough to find the time, he has 6 so I tip my hat to that man.

I will end my rant now but get off the antler growth debate and who is a real conservationist, its about the experience and family in my book!


----------



## Butternut

AdvanTimberLou said:


> You think those 6 kids care? He's a dad harvesting an animal to feed his family. The man is probably just thankful to harvest a deer and do you think its easy for him to find time to even hunt? I bet he is thankful for what he got and thankful to support his family. I have two kids and its tough to find the time, he has 6 so I tip my hat to that man.
> 
> I will end my rant now but get off the antler growth debate and who is a real conservationist, its about the experience and family in my book!


I will ad that he is an admiral on a destroyer....working for us.
He has a very limited time at home and any deer was a good deer for him under those conditions.

The admiral sent me his entry from the destroyer as it was leaving port.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Butternut said:


> I will ad that he is an admiral on a destroyer....working for us.
> He has a very limited time at home and any deer was a good deer for him under those conditions.
> 
> The admiral sent me his entry from the destroyer as it was leaving port.


God Bless him! :thumbs_up 

I imagine anytime he can climb up a tree and hunt is a good time! I bet his hunting time is "very" limited compared to a lot of people.

May God watch over him on that ship and keep him and the other crew safe while they protect us.


----------



## T.Wallace

Looks like we will have a clear winner for our contest.


----------



## fishcatcher

congrats Kim on the contest win.  i'll leave it that :wink:


----------



## Questie

Congrats indeed! A very clean kill


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Questie said:


> Congrats indeed! A very clean kill


Thank you Questie and FishCatcher. 

So many of you all to Thank. My thanks goes out to MY SPONSORS and team mates, the Bowtech Advisory Staff, All the WISCONSIN ATers, TIFFANY, The sisterhood Aters ( you girls know who you are) Extreme Bowstrings, RipCord, Butternut, BowRattler, The Xtreme Stab Team, Onestringer Arrow wraps, Hammer bow hangers, Maxi-Rack Food Plots and everyone of you that voted for me. 

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU.......

Kimberley


----------



## Butternut

This was a good contest and I want to thank everyone who offered entry photo's. :darkbeer:

Vixen! .... PM me


----------



## David Klien

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Mr. Buck! Its what hunting is all about *FAMILY!! *
> 
> A lot of mouths to feed and that buck isn't going to go very far!
> 
> Congrats to the both of them. Awesome! :thumb:


Hunting is about...family? I go hunting without my family, because...I hunt without my family..they go to school, work, the mall...I go hunting.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Butternut said:


> This was a good contest and I want to thank everyone who offered entry photo's. :darkbeer:
> 
> Vixen! .... PM me


PM was sent!


----------



## 12 rings only

Admiral Vixen said:


> Thank you Questie and FishCatcher.
> 
> So many of you all to Thank. My thanks goes out to MY SPONSORS and team mates, the Bowtech Advisory Staff, All the WISCONSIN ATers, TIFFANY, The sisterhood Aters ( you girls know who you are) Extreme Bowstrings, RipCord, Butternut, BowRattler, The Xtreme Stab Team, Onestringer Arrow wraps, Hammer bow hangers, Maxi-Rack Food Plots and everyone of you that voted for me.
> 
> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU.......
> 
> Kimberley


CONGRATS GOES KIM FOR SURE!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## lonewolf65

*congrats*

Way to go kim.....!!!!!!! 
Did butternut even thank you on the thread.....? 
What,s up with that........!!!!!


----------



## lonewolf65

butternut said:


> this was a good contest and i want to thank everyone who offered entry photo's. :darkbeer:
> 
> Vixen! .... Pm me


there should be a thank you on the thread from the company to vixen


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Thank you all for your support!!! Love you guys for it....

K


----------



## 12 rings only

lonewolf65 said:


> way to go kim.....!!!!!!!
> Did butternut even thank you on the thread.....?
> What,s up with that........!!!!!





lonewolf65 said:


> there should be a thank you on the thread from the company to vixen


i agree 100%....should have been done long before "we" give the "atta girl"!!!!


----------



## Butternut

We sure did thank Vixen and everyone that entered this contest.
The biggest thanks (I'd hope) was the $500. that was sent forward to her for that great photo. :wink:


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Admiral Vixen said:


> AGAIN THANK YOU BUTTERNUT.
> 
> So many of you all to Thank. My thanks goes out to MY SPONSORS and team mates, the Bowtech Advisory Staff, All the WISCONSIN ATers, TIFFANY, The sisterhood Aters ( you girls know who you are) Extreme Bowstrings, RipCord, Butternut, BowRattler, The Xtreme Stab Team, Onestringer Arrow wraps, Hammer bow hangers, Maxi-Rack Food Plots and everyone of you that voted for me.
> 
> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU......
> 
> 
> Kimberley


The Proceeds went to my favorite charity.


----------



## limzim2010

Butternut said:


> We sure did thank Vixen and everyone that entered this contest.
> The biggest thanks (I'd hope) was the $500. that was sent forward to her for that great photo. :wink:


took a break from the boards for quite awhile.
But - we are planning another trip to WDW in just 2 months- May 14-21
We are celebrating my parents 40th Anniversary - And taking advantage of the great Military deals.


----------

